

GotoAnything for Chrome Tabs - jiyinyiyong
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-searching/mghfpkfegmeanpcabcmiipiknkegjnkd
Source code: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jiyinyiyong&#x2F;tab-searching<p>Currently it only searches among Tabs.
======
pawelkomarnicki
It's a super bad timing regarding recent "Window Resizer" extension snafu —
this extension requires for some reason even _more_ permissions, including
activity and history browsing...

